# Memory Card



## ratzee199 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi,
I want to upgrade my memory card from 1 GB to 16GB. But when I searched for the same, I saw there are various SDHC memory cards from different CLASS.What is the meaning of the CLASS in memory card?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 11, 2012)

U can take class as max writing speed like 
Class 4 have 4 MB/s
Class 10 have 10MB/s writing speed....

reading speed can be much more than this like 25MB/s or so

If u want a camera memory card then get Sandisc Extreme 8GB class 10 card or 16 GB card as per ur budget 
if budget is lower get sandisc ultra series class 6 cards....i am using those


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

What is your budget?


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Sep 12, 2012)

As 'sujoyp ' mentioned the class decide the writing and reading speed of the memory card, class 4 and 6 are good enough for general purpose.


----------



## mastervk (Sep 12, 2012)

if you have DSLR get sandisk class 10 memory card..there are different versions and you can get any version depending upon your budget..


for mobile phone you can use class 4 or 6...


----------

